# Anyone had issues with White Snakeroot poisoning?



## wrmccart (Nov 30, 2022)

Hello!

My name's Will McCarthy, I'm a writer and reporter based in Oakland, California.

I'm working on a story about white snakeroot poisoning right now, and I'm trying to find someone who has battled white snakeroot on their farm / with their animals. Have any of you dealt with that issue, or know of someone who has?

Let me know!
Will


----------



## Baymule (Nov 30, 2022)

@SageHill know anybody?


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 3, 2022)

Never heard of it.  Is it something that occurs in certain areas?  Wet or Dry conditions ?  Sorry I can't help.


----------

